
Show HN: Doc42 – Simple documentation tool - afshinmeh
http://doc42.io/
======
dozzie
It's ironic that a tool (probably!) intended for building documentation lacks
in its documentation heavily. I couldn't even tell why I might want to use it
over good old Perl's POD.

------
stephenr
Completely unreadable on mobile because of a overlaid menu with
position:fixed.

